# paintable or not??????



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

are the stock radiator hoses, and any other stock hoses paintable.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Please dude... put the rice back in the box. hoses are supposed to be black. if you want colored hoses, spend the money on proper silicone hose.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*where at??*



Matt93SE said:


> Please dude... put the rice back in the box. hoses are supposed to be black. if you want colored hoses, spend the money on proper silicone hose.



where can you buy the silicone hoses from.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm sure you can find some on ebay or autozone, now for some of the heater hoses, you might have to get plastic bends or something, those will be tricky due to a lack of aftermarket, function before form and you're good to go.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

although its really not recommended u can, with the same paint that u use on the engine. it must beable to take the heat, otherwise ull have a pretty mess or no car, hehe.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Google is your friend. Or pick up a copy of Sport Compact Car or Turbo or something, and search the ads...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> although its really not recommended u can, with the same paint that u use on the engine. it must beable to take the heat, otherwise ull have a pretty mess or no car, hehe.



sure.. let's see what that spray paint looks like in a couple weeks once the flexible hoses have flopped around your engine bay a few times. :thumbdwn:


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> are the stock radiator hoses, and any other stock hoses paintable.



no. if you want to dress up the engie compartment. there are shops like js whitney and pep boys, and auto zone that sell barided hose covers that come in colors. this would actually help by keeping the hoses cooler.

i'd save the paint for the body.


----------

